# Music player help



## Julle (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi guys!
I'm going to be moving out in the near future and the first thing i want to get is a pair of gigantic blasting speakers. We have a music thingy at home (pictures below) and the thing i want is an AUX input so that i can play music from my phone. My question is; do I need anything else, an adapter och something like it to make this possible? Do i need another "box" of somekind to play music through AUX from my phone? Please ask if you have any questions or if there is something else you need to know to be able to answer.
Thank you! :dance:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Julle and welcome to TSF :wave:

If you just want to connect just your phone, you'll need a cable with 1 end to fit your phone's headphone socket and t'other end to fit the 2 'Aux' sockets (red & white) on the amplifier's input. Some phones have a 3.5mm stereo 'jack-plug' for headphone connections, some have their own proprietary connections.

Switching the amp's front button to 'Aux' should play your phone's music loud & clear :smile:

*Note* - Don't have your phone's volume too high, it can cause ucky-sounding distortion on the amp :wink:


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

You'll need an amplifier, as the phone won't be able to power any decent speakers. Look for an aux input on the amp.


----------

